# Locked out



## Fluke2910 (Nov 25, 2013)

*Background*
I gave my nephew a tokio touch tablet after winning it at work. My wife insisted that I set up the google username etc. (Watch me blame it all on her!) as my nephew might not be able to do it. I should have given him the details or at least written them down, but I am an idiot. My wife knows this so therefore its her fault for not taking charge.

*Problem*
Long story short my little nieces decide that they want to play with it and endlessly guess the lock pattern. We are now completely locked out because its on gingerbread I think.

I cant seem to factory reset all I can do is put it into updater mode. The message reads "unexpected updater mode please reset your device". I have searched for a solution for so long for this but have come up with nothing. Is there anything I can do to get back in. Losing all the data is fine its better than a big ugly plastic paper weight.

Thank you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF did you try this 1. With the device powered off, press and hold the Volume up button (keep holding), then at the same time, press and hold the Power button till the Cruz logo appears. You may then release the buttons.



2.Then the Android robot and software package icons will appear on the screen.



3. After you see the Android robot, you will need to access the System Recovery menu by pressing and holding the Power button, then tap the Volume up button once, releasing both buttons right after.

4.In the System Recovery menu, use the Volume buttons to navigate up and down through the menu and highlight Wipe/Factory Reset. Use the Power button to activate your selection.


5. Again use the Volume buttons to navigate up and down through the menu and select Yes. Use the Power button to activate your selection.



6. When done, select "Reboot system now" from the menu. Use the Power button to activate your selection.



7.Your tablet will be restored back to factory state.


----------



## Fluke2910 (Nov 25, 2013)

No unfortunately it will not let me do that it just goes to updater mode. It doesn't even have volume buttons. Just a home button and p/m button on the side and a menu button on the front.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you might get some help here Tokio Technology | SEGA Arcades and Amusements


----------

